

It’s Crazy What Can Be Hacked Thanks to Heartbleed - relampago
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/heartbleed_embedded/

======
privong
The title is a bit link-baitey, but the article drives home the (very
important) fact that an unsecured internet of things is a dangerous thing. It
obviously is not the first article to do so, but it is good to see people
continue to note this point and, in the case of this article, provide concrete
examples.

